# Lego Movie 2



## Leo Whitepaw (Jun 7, 2018)

*LEGO MOVIE 2*
*Coming 2019


*
So, that's a thing now, apparently.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 7, 2018)

The only good Lego movie was Batman.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 7, 2018)

I just hope it stays faithful to the book.


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jun 7, 2018)

Well, the original was good and then they made those other ones that were also good so now they're just continuing this to make more money.


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (Jun 8, 2018)

Isn't that what all film series are about?


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (Jun 8, 2018)

Lego is just a very basic plot premise... with legos.  It's a grind of a series.  Making absurd amounts of money.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 8, 2018)

I enjoyed the first lego movie, which included a hint that there would be a sequel at the end. 

So I've been looking forward to this.


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 8, 2018)

The trailer sort of casts it as a Lego Mad Max, but it still has that Lego Movie charm.  The only question mark for now is whether it will incorporate the live-action segment that was central to the previous movie's theme.

(And unlike the last Star Wars sequel, it doesn't pick up literally _immediately_ after the previous film left off.)


----------

